# Car Insurance



## whiterose232 (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi All,

I have just selected my first car in Dubai and currently shopping around for an auto insurance. The best quote that I got for my 2012 Infiniti M37S (Value AED113,000) from RSA for AED2,480 which covers almost everything a normal policy does.

Can anyone comment on the insurance quote and also a past experience with RSA especially when it comes to an accident claim.

Thank you.


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

whiterose232 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have just selected my first car in Dubai and currently shopping around for an auto insurance. The best quote that I got for my 2012 Infiniti M37S (Value AED113,000) from RSA for AED2,480 which covers almost everything a normal policy does.
> 
> ...


That sounds about right. Have you shopped around for more quotes? I have always used AXA in the past and overall quite happy with them (perhaps not the best of judge since I had only called them once for a jump start, Masha'Allah), and you can try to negotiate on the rate they give.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

I've used both RSA and AXA and been happy with both. Dealt direct with them and got current RSA rate online. Only claimed through RSA (well someone drove into me) and they were fine to deal with. 

Watch out on renewals what they are valuing your car at. They both seem to think newish cars depreciate at 5-10% pa haha and calculate their premiums accordingly. 

As said above you can always negotiate on the initial prices they give you. The person you speak to may need to check with their supervisor but in my experience they always come back with a reduction, especially if you tell them you are shopping around for quotes


----------

